# Some new Webley pics!



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Hadn't seen any recent posts on my favorite revolvers(Webley), lately, so thot I'd put up a pic of a group I purchased from an auction house in IL.
Webley Mk IV Commercial model 1897ish
Webley Mk VI 'shortie' no date probably post WWIcommercial
RIC Model1883 in 450ca
Nice original Navy holster
Both Mk's unshaved and will be shot next month at our local annual shoot with real 455 ammo (300 rounds) I got recently at another auction.
All I can say is:wheeeeeeeeeee!!!







Added a pre RIC 442ca, No 2 450; Bulldog and 1925; 22 single shot! Sorry Bob, can't count, WV, ya know!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Pictures, you say?

Bob Wright


----------

